

Css/js combining and minifying for deployment - hogu
https://github.com/hhuuggoo/combine_compress

======
hogu
tried to find a tool to help me incorporate css/js combining and minifying
into my deployment process, didn't find any that modified the html for me, so
I rolled this. brain dead simple, but it's useful for me, so it might be for
you.

